# warn winch problems



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a 3, 000lb warn winch its about 3 months old and it wont roll in and you can hear it sound like its going in and out but nothing happens at all anybody can help me


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The free-spool is likely stuck, thus the motor runs but the gears aren't actually engaging. 


I gave up on my factory Warn. The second ride on my bike from new and the free-spool already wouldn't function. Pulled the warn off & put the 3500 Viper Elite from my previous bike in it's place, no problems since.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

So how I fix that?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Try flipping the free-spool lever back & forth a few times to see if it will engage; might have to do it while running the motor. 

If not, it probably needs to come off, have that end cap removed, then clean & re-grease everything.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000 (Apr 12, 2013)

It worked thanks but I see a new winch in my future


----------

